# mogadore reservoir



## woodie25 (Oct 18, 2021)

was lucky enough to win a blind for the 19th to the 25th. it will be blind 4 any information on that area? thanks.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Can’t help much, but I drew Blind 1 for 11/12-11/18.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Where is it on the lake?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I have blind 3 12-18 12-23 I believe


----------



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

woodie25 said:


> was lucky enough to win a blind for the 19th to the 25th. it will be blind 4 any information on that area? thanks.


being completley honest, blind 4 is not a good blind. alot of action i saw is gonna be in blind 1 area. blind 4 is like a 2 min boat ride with trolling motors. Quite a few divers on that lake so put some diver decoys out. lots of ducks fly between blind 1 and blind 5 in the late morning (around 9-10 am) and same thing with evening. Bring geese decoys, plenty of geese hoping fields all around, hard part is getting them to come down


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

It gets deep real quick off of Blind #4...be prepared to set decoys from the boat.

I've got Blind #3 the week of Nov 19-25...hoping I'll be able to use it...darned work schedule ain't looking promising.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I also have blind 3 12 /17 12/23


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

How did everyone do? 

I had to work and transferred my permit. The group hunted 4 days and shot a couple ducks a day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I traded mine for a east Sandusky bay hunt. We did very well .


----------

